# Just got my 2005 Nissan Frontier!!!



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Just thought I would say what's up - I just bought a 2005 Nissan Frontier King Cab 2.5l Stick Shift!! This truck is the shit!!

Anyway - I'm trying to design a speaker box for two JL 10w4 10" woofers and a 300/4 JL Amp..

Any ideas - whats been done?

Thanks!


















:thumbup:


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Congradulatons! Hows the power from your 2.5? Should be decent and get alot better with miles.
Ive got 2 JL w3 12s in my 04 frontier king cab. They are in a slot ported box which was built specifically for my 97 hardbody but that was totaled but it fits pretty good in the 04.
They are powered by a JL 1000/1 and the MB quart components are powered by a JL 300/2.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry I can't help on the speakers (I'm old and don't listen to music with base  ), but Welcome!

Nice truck and cool dog.

What do all of those truck owners in your neighborhood think of it?

Oh, if you're planning any upgrades, check out any post that the member _ReverendBiker _ has started or participated in and check out his Website.

PS RB, I hope the plug is OK.
PSS RB, I hope RB is OK.


----------



## Front'in (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey...I have a twin!


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> Just thought I would say what's up - I just bought a 2005 Nissan Frontier King Cab 2.5l Stick Shift!! This truck is the shit!!
> 
> Anyway - I'm trying to design a speaker box for two JL 10w4 10" woofers and a 300/4 JL Amp..
> 
> Any ideas - whats been done?


Welcome aboard. Cool truck, cool dog, language could use some scrubbing.
Not too many 4-bangers around here, so please post your impressions as you get some miles on it.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the warm Welcome!!

I'm up to about 650 miles now, and starting to pick up in power a little bit... When I first drove it - I stalled it a few times because the RPM's wouldn't pick up fast enough, but its getting more powerfull every time I drive it!

Just found out lastnight that I need to run it between 4400RPM and 5200RPM to ride the torque to horsepower curve.. Its actually quite peppy, and once you get above 3500 RPM's it picks up a LOT.. Similar to a motorcycle.

I'd like to do a oil change to synthetic - when should I do that?

I will also eventually like to put a cold air intake, K&N and maybe a less restrictive exhaust, however, these mods will be done in the interest of GAS MILEAGE not more power...


Everyone that has seen it really likes it.... Especially the Suicide Doors!!
Nissan really came through with the style points - awesome looking truck!

As for the stereo - its going to take some planning - I don't want to lose the jumpseats, and that's going to limit my box size a LOT, but the 10W4's do pretty well in a small sealed box.. right now they are in a HUGE ported enclosure and really rock..


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice truck. I really like the front end on all the '05 Nissans. 

_"I'd like to do a oil change to synthetic - when should I do that?"_

You _can_ switch to a synthetic at any time but I recommend you use a cheaper (conventional) oil at first and dump it (along with the filter) at least twice before 10,000 miles to flush out the break-in residue. Only then would I consider a synthetic oil (Mobil 1, Red Line, etc ...) and longer drain intervals.

Does the manual recommend 75W-85 in the manual tranny? After the first year, I'd dump the factory fluid in favor of this stuff:

http://www.specialtyformulations.com/index_files/page625.htm

They also make a syncromesh 75W-90.


----------



## hotshtsr20 (Feb 1, 2003)

I use Redline Shockproof and Ultra Heavy Shockproof in my SR20 powered cars, its the only thing that makes them last (heavy for the big turbo car, light shockproof for the VVL car). It also makes the transmission shift really smoothly.

Take it from a Turbo FWD SR20 guy when it comes to making a tranny last...


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*Well - I finally took it offroad!!*

Well - I got to play around a bit today at a family ranch...

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE ENGINE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM!!!

In 1st gear heading down a steep grade - it kept me at almost exactly 10 MPH - Amazing - 20 MPH in second..

I noticed the "Fly by Wire" a LOT today - I noticed in traffic, and when letting off the gas completely - the ECU slowly brings the rpms down and I was even able to crawl in bumper to bumper traffic at about 700 RPM's and still keep the truck moving with almost no clutch..

This truck ROCKS!!!


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm - no responses? Weird...

Anyway - I've begun the stereo install..

Absolutely the smallest box I can build with MDF - Actually using 5/8" MDF for the first time - hope it doesn't explode!!!

The next one will be fiberglass.. I just had to get a feel for what a sealed, Each speaker in its own .75 Cu. Ft. seperated box sounds like.. I may have to go all out and build a BIG ported box - I hope this works like JL said it would..

Two JL 10w3-D4 - Dual Voice coil - running in parallel coils and parallel speakers bridged at ONE OHM.


----------



## hotshtsr20 (Feb 1, 2003)

where is that lake?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice pics SD! Are you going to push those subs with the 300/4?
Should make for a nice combo. If you really want to thump maybe consider the JL 500/1.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*abmobil* Actually - that was my original plan... Use the 300/4 for the Midranges and Tweeters, and buy a 500/1 to run the 10W3D4's 

Instead, the 300/4 is going to run everything - 2 Channels will be running four 6.25" Mids and 2 Tweeters - the other two will be bridged at 1 ohm... 

I have to call JL audio again today to see if it can handle 1 ohm - the book says 1.5 ohms minimum.. If that's the case - I'll have to wire the speakers in series, and coils in parallel. 4 ohms.. 

This amp is weird - uses some new tech or something that levels the voltage or ??? Never figured it out..

I've actually had the amp and speakers in another vehicle for about a year..

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE STOCK CD PLAYER HAS RCA PREOUTS?
(Anxious to fire up the woofers) I Have a good Eclipse head unit I'll be installing also.. Just have to buy the "Kit" to ditch the stock double din, and its a go!



PS - That is VAIL Lake in Temecula, CA


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

That weird feature is called RIPS or regulated intelligent power supply.
Basically it makes its full rated power between 11 and 16 volts unlike many other amps which make there rated power at 14.4 volts.
If the vehicle voltage drops the amp maintains full power where as other amps would loose some and the music might not sound as good.
The factory deck does not have rca preouts.
They are really nice amps! 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Should have it wrapped up today - took the day off to finish it - couldn't quite get it finished lastnight, so I'll be sealing the box, wiring the subs, and turning up the volume.

Probably have to use my computer as the input for the test 20hz-20khz sweep..

Any good test MP3's that people have made or know where to download them?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

SD, have you checked your fuel economy with your truck so far?
Just curious to see what the 2.5s are getting.
If I drive conservatively I get 23 to 24 city driving.
If I get into it a few times its usually around 22.
Havent been on any trips to see what kind of hwy mpg it gets yet.
Mine is a 04 2.4.


----------



## jklein (Jul 13, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> Any good test MP3's that people have made or know where to download them?


Go to http://www.binkster.net/extras.shtml and scroll down to "Bink Audio Test CD". It's got a whole slew of stuff used in pro audio for test tones, etc and you can download either the whole CD or individual tracks. There's some documents on there that list what's on the CD and common uses you can check out as well. I've got a copy I use for setting up our church sound system, should have whatever you need. Oh, and it's free.

Jeff K.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

abmobil said:


> SD, have you checked your fuel economy with your truck so far?
> Just curious to see what the 2.5s are getting.


Well - about 400 miles on a tank... Let me get the receipt and do some math... Be right back..

163.5 on the Trip A (Filled Up)
473.1 On Trip B (Current)

This was the SECOND TANK OF 87 Octane..
309.6 Miles @ 16.167 Gallons = 19.15 MPG

I filled up with 91, and this is the third tank, and I've only gone 163.5 miles, and its still 3/4 full - I was told the MPG goes WAY UP on the 4th tank..


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*IT WORKS!*



jklein said:


> Go to http://www.binkster.net/extras.shtml and scroll down to "Bink Audio Test CD". It's got a whole slew of stuff used in pro audio for test tones, etc and you can download either the whole CD or individual tracks. There's some documents on there that list what's on the CD and common uses you can check out as well. I've got a copy I use for setting up our church sound system, should have whatever you need. Oh, and it's free.
> 
> Jeff K.


PERFECT!!! I'm downloading all 400+ Megabytes as I type!!

The 10W3D4's BARELY fit in the box - for the first time - I actually cut a cone shaped hole for the bottom part of the magnet to stick through the box!!! 









I had to seal it up with silicone, but it worked PERFECT..









Unfortunately - I somehow got my angles off by a couple degrees - enough that I lost my rear cupholders (big deal) and it sticks out about an extra inch more than the mock up..









All in all - I'm stoked - the Amp is wired to the battery, and I plugged my computer's headphone jack to RCA into the Amp and did some tests at 10HZ for holes in the box - filled a couple with wood glue mixed with MDF sawdust.



Then - I put on a good Rap song and sat in the truck with the windows up, and WOW.... Its only running 1 bridged channel (Channels 3/4) at 150W/4 Ohms.. So its probably only 150W but it was enough to make my hair wiggle.. I'm stoked!









The other half of the amp isn't even being used yet Channels 1/2 arent hooked to anything yet - Then, I still have to install, and wire up all the Boston Acoustics speakers!!!!! Total of 4 more speakers, 2 passive crossovers, and 2 tweeters!!!









Then - I have to remove the stock stereo, install the Eclipse 5441 CD player, and the Kit to fill the gap in the dash.. Run the remote wire and RCA cables to the Amp, and hook everything together...









Then comes the fun part.... Going to a remote parking lot, and adjusting all the HP/LP crossovers, input levels, balancing everything, Adjusting the Equalizer, and Getting it all set up for PERFECT AUDIO REPRODUCTION..

Then - Go camping, and sit in the truck, drink some beers and listen to loud music all night till the batteries die!!.......

I can't wait, but I have a LOT more work to do...

ITS NOT STAYING BLACK!!! I'm carpeting it grey to match the interior.. Metal Grilles on the Speakers (So my dog can step on them, and Grey Mesh Cloth over that - I may also round the edges with a router.. I just painted it because I had some Krylon Fusion laying around, and it covers up the writing and drawings etc...









:hal:

PS - the drain for the A/C is the perfect place to run the power wire to the battery..

And Yes - I've got to trim the power wire and clean it up - I know - its just a test soo far...

I am also planning on building an addition to the box, so when the front seat is folded down, the entire back will be completely flat so my dog can have plenty of room back there when its too hot for him in the bed of the truck..

Of course - I'll keep posting pictures..
Hope you all have high speed!!


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone know how to do fiberglass? I wish I did - I could have made it a lot smaller, smoother, and still put an amp rack...

Anyone have links for learning fiberglass? It will be a while, but eventually, I'll want to do that!


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

> To gain access to the radio. First gently pry up the top tray that sits on top of the dash in the center. It is attached with clips. It is best the start at the front sides and pry up with a small flat head screwdriver. Once the tray in lifted up, you will see a center screw. Remove the screw and the molding around the radio and vents will pull out. The bottom of the moulding is attached by clips as well. There are four screws that hold the radio onto a rack. Remove those and then you can pull the radio out.


(Sorry - For Tomorrows Reference)


----------



## jklein (Jul 13, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> PERFECT!!! I'm downloading all 400+ Megabytes as I type!!
> 
> Then comes the fun part.... Going to a remote parking lot, and adjusting all the HP/LP crossovers, input levels, balancing everything, Adjusting the Equalizer, and Getting it all set up for PERFECT AUDIO REPRODUCTION.


Nice pics!

For the "fun part" you might try downloading Allen and Heath's Real Time Analyzer program from http://www.allen-heath.com/rta.asp. There's some good info on RTA theory and uses on the page as well, but basically it's a combination signal generator/spectrum analyzer. It's got a 14 day trial period and is only $10 to register. In the low cost computer based RTA program category, it comes pretty highly recommended from a lot of pro-audio/live sound forums I frequent. It's even got a loopback feature that calculates out the frequency inaccuracies of whatever sound card you use, and also includes common test tones used to do your measurements (features most other low cost RTA's don't have). 

Jeff K.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the links - I downloaded the whole CD, and also downloaded that RTA Program..

Still a long way off from being able to use it..

*UPDATE*

The front speakers were a little difficult - I actually considered installing the 6.5" speakers in the REAR, but instead, I'm putting them in the front, and losing the 6x9;s









To my suprise - there were 6x9's in the door, and a fancy plastic spacer - I had to duplicate it with MDF and install the 6.5" Speakers...









The Tweeter covers came of easy, however its going to be a challenge to install the boston acoustic tweeters in there... Its designed for a flush mount 2 or 3" tweeter..

















The Deck was fairly easy - removed the tray, and the whole plastic piece rotates forward.









Picked up some Expanded metal for the Speaker Grill so my Dog wont step in the speaker!









As you can see - this is not an easy task... Should be done by Monday!!!


----------



## SCarlblom1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Hey*

Hey Man,

That's a fine looking truck you've got there. I was just wondering if you could post any pictures of the engine compartment. I've just been curious to see what the engineers at Nissan have done with the Ka24de. 

-Thanks
Sean


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

*SCarlblom1* - Its mostly plastic - I'll take pictures of everything tomorrow - I gotta clean it up - its covered in sawdust!!! Beautifull new truck, and already dirty!

I love it - Can't wait to put a couple coats of wax on it tomorrow!

I'm too exhausted to take pictures, but I finally finished the Nissan's Audio System at 11:00PM!!!

I've been busting my ass for 5 days now over 6 hours a day... Not to mention removing all of it from my Bronco for the previous 2 days...

The Subwoofer Box with two 10" woofers, Each with dual 4 ohm voice coils wired in series to make 8 ohms, and then each Woofer is wired in parallel together to create a 4 ohm load to the Amplifier's 3rd and 4th channel, Bridged.. Air Tight sealed, and All I have to do is add the metal grille and put carpet on it. 

Amp is installed, all wires hidden. 8 Gauge Wire to the Battery. 2 Pair of RCA Cables, and Remote wire to the Deck.

All 4 midrange speakers are connected and installed/wired properly, Rear speaker is 2 ohms, and fronts are 4 - there are in-series ,and connected to a passive crossover, which also drives the dashboard Tweeters.

The Tweeters required fabrication of a metal bracket, but the stock grilles cover them completely, and they are also wired into the passive crossover. Because of the capacitors and coils, I couldnt' figure out the ohm load.. I'll call tech support later..

The Eclipse 5441 CD player is installed and wired properly - it required a small "pocket" for holding CD's and a special plug so you don't have to cut any wires...

Long story short - its awesome... Its really loud, and sounds perfect.. The woofers could use some more power, but its really good for a while!

WHEW!! Sore fingers!!! I'M TOTALLY DONE - JUST CARPET!!!!!!! All for about $75 bucks for the wood, wires, pocket, and plug!!


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I think this forum is slow - wish it was busy!


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

*nice install*

hey man, it looks good, figured i would post seeing no one else has. love the JLs, i had 3 10 inch w-0's in my old cavi, that b.... thumped. seeing i have a new frontier, i am thinking of getting a new jl to put in it, but i really dont want a full box like that, i like the room in the back. i want to figure out how to do a single sub setup, maybe even a couple 8's stashed somewhere. jl's makes kick ... speakers, even small ones will sound goon in there.


----------



## CactusCat (Aug 21, 2005)

*20hz ain't gonna happen*

Not to throw a wet blanket on your sound mod but you will be lucky to actually HEAR much below 50hz. (and you don't really need to anyway)
I have never heard an MP3 with that kind of bandwidth so don't bother looking. Instead, get a good CD of any modern band you like, or a few of the classics that are well recorded. The 20 - 20k spec is vastly over used as a standard - very few people can actually hear that range. (get your hearing checked if you don't believe me - you'll be surprised, and probably disappointed. I know I was) I've been a musician and recording engineer for over 20 yrs and, well, I AM missing the point of your paint-peeling stereo, aren't I? Have fun while you can still hear it. 
Just to let you know, I have an '01 crew cab and I replaced the rear door spkrs with 6 1/2 woofers and added 1" tweeters above the rear window in the head liner wired in parallel and they match the front spkrs perfectly. It's just as importent to pay attention to efficience as it is to power handling. What I gained was better bass ( I would say a full octave lower) and crisper highs with out the expense of additional amps.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Well - everything has been done for a couple weeks, and I LOVE IT!!

The mids are crisp and clean, and the bass is perfect - loud enough to make your nose itch and hair wiggle, but not soo loud that I'm worried about the Police impounding it for being WAY TOO LOUD..

However - a good Rap Bass song will rattle the truck to the point that it hurts my ears..

:thumbup:


----------



## Immolator (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

I'm new to this forum but have been searching all over the internet for information on removing the stereo from my 05 Frontier. This was the only place I could get any detail about it. Thanks. I'm going to be putting in my new Kenwood DPX-MP4070 tonight. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad I could help a little!!

Simply use a very thin chisel and gently pry the tray upward - there is a screw there, and the whole center section rotates forward..


----------



## Immolator (Aug 30, 2005)

*Some quick photos*

I got my new Kenwood radio in last night. It was a quick job. Only took about 30 minutes. Your instruction on the dash was helpful. I didn't want to start pulling on things and break something. 

The double-din looks great in the dash. The only problem now is that the unit is to powerful for the factory speakers. I'm going to have to take a trip to Best Buy this weekend and pick up some new ones. Alpine makes a direct fix replacement 6X9 for the fronts. However, there are several options for the 6 1/2 in the rear door. I have the crew cab by the way. What speakers did you get to fit in the dash? Where they standard or did you have to modify? How did you access your front speakers? Did you just pull the bottom or did you remove the entire door panel?

Well, here are some quick photos I took with my PDA so the resolution isn't that clear. I'll get some better ones up after I wash my truck up this weekend.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting head unit - I like the Double Din setups, however please tell me that isn't a cassete player... It must be something else?

As for the front speakers - the toughest part is the manual windows - hopefully you have power windows - that will make it easier.

If you gently pull the "map-pocket" on the bottom of the doors, the clips release, and give you enough room to work in there to get the stock speakers out and put your new ones in..









I put Boston Acoustics tweeters in the dash, and had to fabricate a metal mount for them.. I'd recommend removing the stock grille and measuring to find a direct replacement.
This is what it looks like - I think maybe a 3" would fit..


----------



## Immolator (Aug 30, 2005)

*The double-din*

Yes, that is a cassette but also a CD player with MP3, and WMA support. In general, you can only get a double din unit in the US with a cassette. I did see some Japan models that had Mini Disk. I don't have any Mini Disks either so it really didn't matter. Don't you want to just go old school every once in a while?  Truth is I don't think I will ever use the cassete.

Any way, I went with this Kenwood for a couple reasons. One was that I wanted to fill the entire radio space so I wanted double-din. That limited my choices alot. Basically, Pioneer, JVC, Sony and Kenwood. The second reason is that I wanted to find one that matched the color of the dash lights as much as possible. The Kenwood comes with red buttons but the display can be adjusted to many different colors. I have mine set to Amber which matches great. I also wanted one that would play MP3 and WMA. Pioneer makes a nice looking one but it only comes in blue. Call me anal but that would have distracted me to much. JVC makes one also but I don't think it plays MP3. 

Thanks for the detail about the speakers. I might hold off on the dash but I think that I've got to get some new 6X9's. Thanks again.


----------



## tmendeol (Oct 4, 2005)

Sick! This thread is just what I've been looking for. Thanks for adding the pics SDBryan! If you don't mind...could you describe some of the pain you had to go through removing the manual window crank? Thanks again for posting this info with pics to help the rest of us follow!!!

-Tim


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Manual window crank was easy - just use some sort of a hook to crab the "C" clip... Its hard to get to..

Good luck!


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Fantastic Thread!!!

Thanks for all the info SDBryan and others. Great pics. :thumbup:


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

Can I get the link you used with instructions on installing the headunit and removing the doors to access the speakers?


----------

